# John Deere code diagnostics ??



## Winky409 (Jul 28, 2011)

Have 2006 JD-4120 .... is giving me a code (or something) that's not shown in the thec manual ???? "eEuOF" .... what the heck is that ?

also.... sometimes engine will shut off when I just wanted it to idle ? ie... I stop, pull up parking brake, turn off PTO, let bucket to ground, etc., etc. But when I rise up in the seat, the engine shuts down and won't restart for a few minutes ??? But will finally crank after a while. 

Have tech manual.... went thru code reading sequence.... came up with "P01-13". Have not found that code in manual either. Guess I'm overlooking it ?

Me puzzled ???

Many thanks for your thoughts.....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Codes..codes etc.etc.,,that's why I considering the new Ford work master model next time..plan Jane basic tractor.


----------



## Winky409 (Jul 28, 2011)

*but I love my tractor ???*

Just gota learn the diagnostics ???


----------

